# DFHT the program for mass?



## musclehead24 (Jan 10, 2007)

Is DFHT a really good program for hypertrophy? I know hypertrophy is in the name and that is the purpose, but I was looking at the sample routine and I was questioning the choice of exercises. Here is the sample routine.

Workout One:  
1./// Incline Barbell: 4 x 10 
2./// JS Rows: 5 x 5 
3./// Decline DB Press: 3 x 8-12 
4./// Face Pulls: 2 x 10 
5./// Upright Rows: 2 x 10 
6./// One-Handed Pushdowns: 3 x 12 
7./// Incline Curls: 3 x 10 
8./// Hammer Curls: 1 x 15-25 

Workout Two: 
1./// A2G Squats: 5 RM 
2./// Goodmornings: 3 x 5 
3./// Pullthroughs: 3 x 12 
4./// Hamstring Curls: 2 x 10 
5./// Leg Extensions: 2 x 10 
6./// Weighted Abs/ Obliques A: 5 x 10 
7./// Calves 

Workout Three: 
1./// Flat Bench: 5 RM 
2./// Floor Press: 5 RM 
3./// Standing Military Press: 3 x 5 
4./// Weighted Dips (Machine): 2 x 10 
5./// Lat Pulldowns (Wide): 2 x 10 
6./// Lat Pulldowns (Medium): 2 x 10 
7./// Skullcrushers: 3 x 10 
8./// Barbell Curls: 3 x 10 

Workout Four: 
1./// A2G Back Squats 4x10 
2./// Platform Deadlifts: 5 RM 
3./// DB Swings: 3 x 12 
4./// Hamstring Curls: 1 x 8-10 
5./// Leg Extensions: 1 x 20 
6./// Weighted Hyperextensions: 2 x 10 
7./// Weighted Abs/ Obliques B: 5 x 10 
8./// Calves 

Now from everything I've read I've learned that compound exercises like bench, military press, rows, squat and deadlift are the mass builders. So why does this program have so many other exercises like pulldowns, lateral raise, leg extension etc.? Should I go with a 
5X5 instead?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't even know what i am looking at.


----------



## musclehead24 (Jan 10, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i don't even know what i am looking at.



Thought people on here would be familiar with it. Anyways heres a link.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/core9.htm


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2007)

It's just an upper-lower split.  It seems a little haphazard in loading suggestions and whatnot, but there is a good mix of strength work and more hypertrophy-oriented work.  It also mentions using unloading phases in the article which is good.

I might change some things around with regard to exercise selection (The constantly touted push-pull ratio), but you could do a lot worse than this.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks pretty decent. I'd remove some isolation stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2007)

is the 5RM 1 set with your 5 rep max?

I would drop the assistance work and only do assistance on stuff you need work on.

I wouldn't do 2 pulldown exercises, just one on day 3.

I would put all low rep strength work first, so I would move incline barbell on day 1 after the JS Rows and squats after DL on day 4.  What are JS rows, anyway?

There are 3 push exercises for strength work on day 3, but only 1 on other days, I would balance that out as CP said.  I would drop floor presses and add weighted pull-ups on the pull strength day and alternate which plane (frontal or transverse) I started with from week to week or just do one strength exercise.  I would probably go with 1 strength exercise on each day for simplicity sake.

I don't see DB swings as a hypertrophy exercise, so I would either do them for power at the beginning, or drop them.

I have no idea why there are 15-25 reps on hammer curls, seems pointless.

That is what I got for now.


----------

